# Estação meteorológica  MK-III



## ruicosta (21 Mai 2009 às 15:30)

Qual é a vossa opinião sobre a estação meteorológica sem fios MK-III (http://www.linkare.com/site/produto.asp?pid=22&grupo=32) ?

obrigado


----------



## Knyght (21 Mai 2009 às 15:46)

Tem bom aspecto, já tens orçamento para a mesma?


----------



## ruicosta (21 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

custa cerca de 1800 euros.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

A Rainwise MK-III é uma estação em qualidade e preço muito semelhante às Davis Vantage Pro, ou seja, da mesma gama.

As Davis teem alguns pontos a favor que passam pela maior versatilidade, fiabilidade e disponibilidade no mercado.

Quem paga 1100 pela MK3 podendo pagar 1000 pela Davis.

É por isso que existem talvez 20 Davis vendidas por cada Rainwise.


----------

